# UN-Fishable!



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We drove from High Island to almost Galv. St Prk today. Seaweed is incredible...absolutely and without a doubt, unfishable. When will it end!!???? gb


----------



## redlover (Sep 18, 2012)

oh man, we plan to come to HI this Friday for some surf fishing. Is the seaweed on the beach or also in the water ?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

The first gut was pretty much solid weed....I didn't even take the rod out of the jeep. There were a couple of BYTB yakers past the third bar but didn't see them do any good. They were south of HI before the big house on the curve. It's the worse I've seen. Maybe someone else will post up with better info...but from what I saw today, it's nasty. gb


----------



## redlover (Sep 18, 2012)

if that's the case then I'll save my 4hrs driving for next month. Thx gb.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

this will give you some idea.........

http://www.cbwebcam.com/beach/beachcam.htm


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

It's never going to end!!!!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I sure would like to see us get a nice little tropical storm or depression so it will clean the beach up a bit.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ha!, galvbay,
matagorda beach webcam has that Crystal webcam BEAT! it almost reaches the end of the pier....
http://www.gomatagorda.com/matagorda-beach-webcam/


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Got another big mass fixin' to hit this weekend.

http://www.tamug.edu/seas/SAR East .html


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

rjc1982 said:


> Got another big mass fixin' to hit this weekend.
> 
> http://www.tamug.edu/seas/SAR East .html


yup i just made a new post for that site... i'll be keeping an eye out - makes it tough to fish that all that stuff in the water...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tropical storms sounds good to me! Watching those guys in their front end loaders wore me out....there is no way they can keep up with that stuff. Thanks for the cam links....I'll bookmark 'em.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Down here now. I thought people were exaggerating but I have never seen anything like this. The water is red out to the third bar. I made the drive so I am just going to try in the morning but I don't really even want to get in this water. Surfside between access 4&5


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

My buddy showed up and we decided to move to the mouth of the brazos. Not much weed at all and landed two nice bulls in the 34" range.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

What is color of the water at the Brazos and Bryan Beach?


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Goose Lover said:


> What is color of the water at the Brazos and Bryan Beach?


Toilet bowl brown.


----------

